# Star Wars BattleFront "Sniper" Scout Trooper ( WiP )



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

:wave: Hello all !!! Been a long time since I last stopped here...

There is quite a bit to see and admire here... Lots of you have been Busy !!! :thumbsup:

I had taken a Detour from Sci-Fi for the last few months... Been involved with a few On Line Builds... and was longing going back to my Scout Troopers.

I have Taken out of retirement my Sniper scout trooper that I was working on 2-3 years ago !!! Since it was close to completion but needed Updating !!! to match my Relaxing Scout I had made in 2008. I decided to bring him to completion and display him proudly !!!

I am not sure if the "True Star Wars Fans" consider "_Video Games characters_" as being CANNON with the Star Wars Storyline ! Maybe simply because we never seen Scout troopers with Sniper rifles...in any movies ??

Anyway !!! After cutting up my figure in more manageable pieces.. I started to refine or add missing details !










and it got me here....

















I'm looking forward to start the Paint ! and give him a Nice Base !!! which I will keep with the S.W. Battle front Theme... Capturing a Flag Station. 

Anyway Guys !!! Nice talking to ya !!!

Norm.

OUT !


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Just an Update on my project ! even if I'm talking to myself !

enjoy ! Not done painting but he is nearing completion !










Norm

Out ! :dude:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

That is totally awesome "Dirty Dawg"!

Did you make this kit yourself, or did you get it from somewhere else? If so, where...tellmetellmepleasepleaseplease.


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah I made it myself..... took about 6 months initially 2 years ago and I just got back to it a month ago and Refined it a bit and got it assembled and painted ...

It won't go into production ! it's just an addition to my collection !

take care ! and thanks for stopping by !


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Just to let you guys know... I am almost done with this project !

some more weathering and I can move to better things...


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome build!


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Tim Nolan said:


> Awesome build!




Thanks !!! Working on the Next one already !!!

Kasshyyk Trooper !! should be a treat !!!

Seen the armor and whoa !!! I got my work cut out !!! LOL

thanks for watching !!

Norm

OUT ! :wave:


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Just asking for an Opinion !!!

Is this base good enough or should I expend more...

since this base won't be a Judging Factor in my ENTRY !!!

is it good enough to let the Viewers Know the Scout is on Endor !! or should I add some sort of Background 

ANY HELP is welcome !!! thanks

Norm

OUT !


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I think the base suits it very well. You did a very good job.


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Absolutely brilliant! I think I commented on your previous Biker Scout work. I noted some different ones in the background, esp. the biker scout relaxing on the speeder bike which as also very impressive.


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the support !!!

I hope it does well at the show on Saturday !!!


----------



## schweinhund227 (Dec 6, 2007)

The Biker Scout Sniper took a Siver Medaillion at the TorCan 2010 Model show !


Time for another project !!! 

Moving on !


Norm

OUT !


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

Congratulations! Well deserved!!!


----------

